# Patternmaster choke tubes? Worth it or worthless?



## 8gaEvans (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a Browning 10ga and am wondering about a patternmaster choke tube for it. Is it worth the $80-90 or not? Does it increase the noise blast to the shooter or partner? Any general observances you've had/witnessed?

Thanks,
8gaEvans


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What type of hunting do you do? (decoys, pass shooting, sneaking, etc)

What distance are you comfortable shooting at?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

It comes down to this, are you a good shot or not. If you consider yourself a good shot, buy one. It will increase the knockdown power of your shotgun at longer ranges. It makes your pattern sooooo tight, a bad shot will end up missing a lot more birds. It's like a triple full choke.

My buddy owns one. I've seen how tight they shoot. He had to take it off his shotgun since he couldn't kill anything with it. Or at least that is what he blames all the misses on. haha


----------



## 8gaEvans (Dec 18, 2003)

Most of my hunting is pass shooting and birds that just 'look' at the decoys and pass by at 30-60yds. However I also will push the limit on high flyers more often than not.
I consider myself a fairly good shot but not great by any means. I usually shoot in the low 20's in skeet shooting during league.
8gaEvans


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2003)

Evans, I have oone in my Winchester Super-X2 and love it. I shot geese at 60 yards with it and ducks at 15 yards with it, just changed the size and shot of shells I was using. If you'd ask me, it's the best invesment I made this year, just be sure to get out and pattern test your gun, find your sweetspot for range.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2003)

I should say, the geese I shot at 60-65 "paces" were already wounded and on the ground. Nice clean headshots with the high velocity Win. shells, in 4 shot.


----------

